# Help with my hamster.



## Sharon71 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi all, i need some advice, my hamster is losing his hair/fur now nothing changed bedding, sawdust food all still the same, he has no mites checked that already..... Any other ideas please?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## Sharon71 (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh right, a trip it is then. He is 4 years old, i thought it may have been due to old age x


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## Sharon71 (Mar 15, 2013)

That's what I thought, I just want him to be comfortable without stressing him out.... But wanted to seek advice... His appetite isn't good either at the mo and I can tell his losing weight he feels so skinny not my normal fluffy mr gibbles.... That's his name by the way.... We have had other hamsters whom have lived for between 12/18 months .... Suppose I just don't want him being in pain... So just trying to keep him comfy before he goes.... &#128542;&#128542;x


----------

